# Colson help!



## vrod (May 25, 2007)

I purchased a Colson bicycle with a Marman engine on it. I would like to restore the Colson but I have not a clue where to look for pictures to see if it is missing anything on the bike or what for paint to use. Could anyone help me? The original title for the Marman is 1948 if that helps. I know the bike is missing the chain guard. I used some paint thinner to take off the spray paint that was over the original paint. The white around the post and down the forks have green painted on the edges - if that helps.
Hopefully someone can help a new guy out!
Thanks,
Doug
York, PA


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 25, 2007)

that is very cool!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll look and see if I have a catalog around that year. be patient, may take a bit of looking.
Scott


----------



## vrod (May 25, 2007)

Scott,
THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!! I will be patient since I have a few other projects to work on. I hope you can find something for me.

This is what a very good guy had told me - you still need to straighten the front fork (or replace it), chain guard missing and put a set of original Colson truss rods on that belong there.  your front fender is backwards, the fork is bent rearward, and the truss rods are missing.

Those aero struts that are on there now, running up to the handlebars are just aftermarket gadgets that get in the way and don't do much except throw off the relationship of the handlebars, front fork and axle position- especially in a case like this. I would remove them.

If I can find out what year and what things are supposed to look like, I REALLY hope that someone can help me with all of these items. If you can, please let me know.

Thanks again,
Doug


----------

